# A day on the chukaa hill



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Had a chance to hook up with another forum member today for a little devil bird chasin'. After cuttin' some serious trail through the snow, we manage to put a few in the bag. Snow was gettin' deep out there! Hopefully it will warm up soon so they don't all starve to death! Thanks for the great trip D man.
[attachment=0:2ofoqftz]triple.jpg[/attachment:2ofoqftz]


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

great picture and a good lookin dog. i had yesterday off but decided to go shoot some new bows!!! this next week i get friday, saturday and sunday off so u can bet some mother chukars are goin down!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, obviously Sparky ( the cripple) and I (the old man) are jealous!!!!  Good on ya. Couldn't happen to better folks. Miss ya.  Cook em up good, ok?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopefully Sparky is on the mend. I'll either do these bacon wrapped on the grill, or fry up some fajitas!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet picture! I will have a pointer next fall and I'm looking forward to a lot more upland bird hunting. Hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction. I'm jealous.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Any time B! Enjoyed the company. Sure glad we didn't give up when we thought the road was about to become un passable. Nice pic. To bad I couldn't shoot a little better on that first flush. We should a had another bird or two down. I went out again to another spot close by that I hadn't yet hunted and found more birds. Was able to match your three. I'll be posting a thread with some pics shortly.


----------

